
Madrid taxis block major road in biggest anti-Uber protest yet - theBashShell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-spain-strike/madrid-taxis-block-major-road-in-biggest-anti-uber-protest-yet-idUSKCN1PM117
======
alexgmcm
They are doing similar protests here in BCN too.

The taxis offer an inferior service at a higher price - adapt or die.

